# Plated or what?



## thereisnospoon (Mar 17, 2008)

So, I found these this weekend at a yard sale. For the price I couldn't go wrong, but they do NOT say sterling anywhere. Only the company name...International Silver, from Maine, USA.

[IMG:800:610]http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c319/thereisnospoon1/IMG_0001.jpg[/img]

[IMG:800:610]http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c319/thereisnospoon1/IMG_0002.jpg[/img]

They clean up nice and pretty

How can I tell content or should they go to eBay?

Thanks for helping the Newb
Spoon


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 17, 2008)

look for halmark or numbers like 925 or other 3 digit numbers they would tell silver content.


----------



## peter i (Mar 18, 2008)

Scrape through the plating, add a drop of Schwerter's acid and see what happens.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 18, 2008)

If a large US manufacturer makes an item of sterling, they most certainly will mark it Sterling. If your items aren't marked Sterling, they are plated.


----------



## Arcani (Mar 18, 2008)

go at the bottom and scrape a good scratch in it, if the color dif to hard to see some salt water overnight should make it easyer to eyeball. 
just 2 c


----------



## mwren (Mar 19, 2008)

If you can list the stamping on the bottom as well as height, I will tell you exactly which pattern and what it is worth, new.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

I have been traveling for work recently and was without internet access, so please forgive the delayed response.

mwren, the height is 5" and the bottom has the following markings:

International Silver Co. 
2

there is also a sticker on several of the cups that says International Silver co. Meriden, Connecticut U.S.A.

Thanks again,

Spoon


----------

